# hair masques vs deep conditioners?



## Honey B. Fly (Feb 1, 2008)

*does anyone know the diff? i just purchased a hair masque tub and i was curious.

thanks.*


----------



## user79 (Feb 1, 2008)

I think the masks are something you do like once a week, and usually leave on the hair for a while, sometimes like 10-15 mins. Read the jar for instructions. A deep conditioner is just a very rich conditioner that you would rinse out immediately.


----------



## jade8783 (Feb 19, 2008)

According to my experience, I think hair mask works best when you put it on slightly dry or dry hair.
Deep Conditioner works best when you use it on squeezed-dry damp hair (sorry but don't know how to describe, basically you squeeze excess water out of your hair after shampooing). Don't let a lot of water on when you are applying conditioner, water dilutes the efficiency of deep conditioner. 
Even better if you cover you hair with hot towel while conditioning.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Feb 20, 2008)

i think masque's are more deep conditioning, but i dont know for sure.


----------



## DigitalFaery (Feb 25, 2008)

I thought it was just two different names for the same thing?


----------

